# FreeBSD website



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 30, 2009)

It's strange I cannot connect to the FreeBSD home website, from my
OpenSolaris Desktop and FreeBSD servers. The forum I can still access though.
The strange thing is, that I do get access to the website through my wireless router which is connected to the ADSL/router.
In other words hard wired connected machines cannot access to the FreeBSD website.
Any thoughts what is wrong?
My ADSL router: DSL-G624T.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2009)

Graaf_van_Vlaanderen said:
			
		

> Any thoughts what is wrong?


Name resolving?
Default gateway?
Subnet mask?

Just some random thoughts on things that could be wrong.


----------



## vivek (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you have /etc/resolv.conf with correct DNS servers? 

Can you browse using 69.147.83.33?

Do you have correct routing set?

```
netstat -nr
```


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 30, 2009)

No I cannot connect to 69.147.83.33
I have no issues with other websites except maybe LinkedIn.


This is some info from my ADSL router:

Connection Type  	  PPPoE  	
	IP Address 	91.180.111.125 	 
	Subnet Mask 	255.255.255.255 	 
	Default Gateway 	91.180.111.1 	 
	DNS Server 	195.238.2.21 

This is what I get from my Solaris box, I'll check later with my FreeBSD servers:

depaepe@Freya:~# netstat -nr

Routing Table: IPv4
  Destination           Gateway           Flags  Ref     Use     Interface 
-------------------- -------------------- ----- ----- ---------- --------- 
default              192.168.1.1          UG        1        117 rge0      
192.168.1.0          192.168.1.2          U         1          3 rge0      
127.0.0.1            127.0.0.1            UH        1         35 lo0       

Routing Table: IPv6
  Destination/Mask            Gateway                   Flags Ref   Use    If   
--------------------------- --------------------------- ----- --- ------- ----- 
fe80::/10                   fe80::20c:f6ff:fe45:28cc    U       1       0 rge0  
::1                         ::1                         UH      1       0 lo0  

depaepe@Freya:~$ traceroute 69.147.83.33
traceroute to 69.147.83.33 (69.147.83.33), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  mygateway1.ar7 (192.168.1.1)  0.981 ms  0.525 ms  0.461 ms
 2  1.111-180-91.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be (91.180.111.1)  6.586 ms  6.798 ms  6.824 ms
 3  148.255-247-81.adsl-static.isp.belgacom.be (81.247.255.148)  112.717 ms  194.469 ms  203.138 ms
 4  ge0-0.intlmar1.isp.belgacom.be (194.78.0.47)  6.230 ms  7.042 ms ge1-0.intlmar1.isp.belgacom.be (194.78.0.147)  6.661 ms
 5  bru-22-r5-t3-3.car.belbone.be (80.84.20.210)  6.619 ms  6.793 ms  6.588 ms
 6  prs-bgc-r3-t2-1.car.belbone.be (80.84.18.154)  13.395 ms  14.230 ms  13.905 ms
 7  nyk-tlx-r1-p2-0-0.car.belbone.be (80.84.18.224)  87.393 ms  86.925 ms  86.634 ms
 8  * * *
 9  so-6-1-0.pat1.che.yahoo.com (216.115.101.158)  107.937 ms  108.340 ms  107.553 ms
10  as1.pat1.dnx.yahoo.com (216.115.96.34)  133.612 ms  133.813 ms  132.730 ms
11  as0.pat1.sjc.yahoo.com (216.115.101.149)  160.455 ms  160.742 ms  159.825 ms
12  ae1-p170.msr2.sp1.yahoo.com (216.115.107.85)  161.292 ms ae0-p160.msr1.sp1.yahoo.com (216.115.107.57)  160.286 ms ae1-p170.msr2.sp1.yahoo.com (216.115.107.85)  161.700 ms
13  ge-1-41.bas-b1.sp1.yahoo.com (209.131.32.25)  160.090 ms ge-1-46.bas-b1.sp1.yahoo.com (209.131.32.43)  161.360 ms ge-1-41.bas-b2.sp1.yahoo.com (209.131.32.33)  160.545 ms
14  http://www.freebsd.org (69.147.83.33)  161.230 ms  160.965 ms  160.646 ms
depaepe@Freya:~$ 

depaepe@Freya:~# more /etc/resolv.conf
nameserver 192.168.1.1
depaepe@Freya:~# 

depaepe@Freya:~$ dig 69.147.83.33

; <<>> DiG 9.3.6-P1 <<>> 69.147.83.33
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 1157
;; flags: qr rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;69.147.83.33.			IN	A

;; Query time: 1030 msec
;; SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)
;; WHEN: Mon Mar 30 16:39:22 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 30


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2009)

Enclose console output or code in code tags. For one it'll be nicely formatted and two it'll stop the smileys 

To reverse resolve you'll need to use dig with the -x option.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the feedback (and advice ), I just run the 'dig -x' command on one of my FreeBSD servers. Here is the output:



```
%dig -x 69.147.83.33

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> -x 69.147.83.33
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 49442
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;33.83.147.69.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR

;; ANSWER SECTION:
33.83.147.69.in-addr.arpa. 1200	IN	PTR	www.freebsd.org.

;; Query time: 95 msec
;; SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)
;; WHEN: Mon Mar 30 18:10:36 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 72
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2009)

At least name resolving works so we can rule that out.

Try *ping http://www.freebsd.org* and if that doesn't work, *traceroute -n http://www.freebsd.org* to see where it stops.

Edit: You've tried this from your solaris box but does it work on the bsd one?


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.

Yesterday I upgraded Firefox on my two servers and to test I surfed to the FreeBSD website without a problem.

By the way the last output I posted was from one my FreeBSD servers. I will check the 'traceroute -n'command.


----------

